

Ask HN: What should I use for javascript view templates? - brenfrow


======
brenfrow
I've been using EJS, but its poorly documented, and doesn't seem like it has
been updated in a long time. To be honest I only used it because of search
engine ranking.

------
dylanhassinger
i like ejs

